# Spinning - progress



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Well the first skein is done and I am happy so will continue. I am unsure how long this will take but seeing I am home alone and have plenty of time to spin I will do what I can whilst hubby is away flying.

My plan is sport weight and so far so good. I worked out I have about 2900 yards out of my prepped fiber which will definitely be enough for a sweater for my husband. I pulled the fiber off the carder in strips and spinning the strips side to side. I found I get a more even fiber than if I dizz it off. The dizzed pieces I ran through the carder again.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It’s really beautiful. You have the touch, Girl. His sweater will be drool-worthy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That looks like some very fine work!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

What a lovely yarn. Those soft colors will work up into a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice result. The colors are spinning really pretty.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That yarn is gorgeous! :sm24:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Really beautiful yarn-great spinning!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks fantastic! Can't wait to see the next step!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a handsome sweater it will make!


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow! Love all the colors.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I just love your yarn! The color is so subtle. Great job.

Hazel


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful spinning, and I love the colors!!!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Well done, Desiree!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Love those colours


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Your yarn is gorgeous! And your spinning and plying look so even. I look how the colors complement each other. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful job!


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks lovely - well done with the colours - will knit up to a beautiful sweater!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the steps on this journey. I love the subtle colors in the yarn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

As usual. Amazing the color and the spinning.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. 

Update: I have completed all the spinning and ready to start knitting. I have 6 skeins and 2206 yards , more than I need. I will post pictures as I progress. 

I also worked out how I can spin and get some exercise. With the e spinner it is very easy to do and I have clocked up many miles!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Exercise too? My goodness! I can't wait to see your progress as it unfolds


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You have been busy. Love seeing your progress and exercising at the same time?? You are good!


----------

